# Alexandra Rietz bei Anna und die Liebe



## K11Freak (19 Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Gestern sowie auch am Dienstag war wenn auch nur kurz Alexandra Rietz zu sehen in der Telenovela Anna und die Liebe.

Ich wollte mal nachfragen hier ob jemand von den Szenen Fotos gemacht hat oder sogar die Szene selbst hat als Video. Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand sowas da hätte.

LG Jessi

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2010)

Was soll ein Request im Testbereich, und dann als erster Beitrag?


----------



## K11Freak (19 Aug. 2010)

Sry ich bin neu hier. Ich weiß noch nicht so genau wie das alles so funktioniert.


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2010)

dann schau in die Benutzer-Regeln


----------



## armin (20 Aug. 2010)

Max100 schrieb:


> dann schau in die Benutzer-Regeln



Unhöflichkeit ist eine schlechte Werbung!


----------



## Claudia (20 Aug. 2010)

wie armin schon gesagt hat ein bisschen freundlicher geht es auch

1. falscher Bereich
2. *für einen Request sind 20 Mindestbeiträge erforderlich.*

wenn du die erreicht hast kannst du gerne nochmal nachfragen

verschoben und geschlossen


----------

